# eigene Schrift mit Corel Draw erstellen



## Babsy (22. Juli 2004)

Hallöle,

ich habe mal gelesen, daß man mit Corel Draw eine eigene Schrift erstellen kann. (leider ist das alles, was von dem Artikel hängen geblieben ist  )

Wer weiß, wie das geht? Wie bekomme ich z. B. das selbst kreierte 'a' auf die 'a'-Taste meiner Tastatur (ich meine jetzt nicht mit Edding oder so  )

Wäre toll, wenn mir einer helfen kann.

Gruß an alle

Babsy


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich recht einfach:

1. Neue Datei öffnen (z.B. 10 x 10 inches)
2. Deinen Buchstaben erstellen
3. Zu Kurven konvertieren (Strg+Q)
4. Bild exportieren (Strg+H)
5. Als True Type Font (TTF) abspeichern
6. Nun müsste sich der Options-Dialog öffnen > Familienname festlegen
7. True Type Export Dialog öffnet sich > Character festlegen > fertig.

8. Neuen Character erstellen
9. Wieder exportieren (Strg+H)
10. Deine Fontfamilie auswählen bzw. wieder einen Character
für deine "Form" festlegen.
11. Das Spiel wiederholen bis deine Schriftart fertiggestellt ist.

Hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen verständlich


----------



## Babsy (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo radde,

bärenstark. es KLAPPT   .

Danke
Gruß
Babsy


----------

